# Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?



## Doc (29. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

da ich neulich gefragt wurde, stelle ich die Frage mal hier:

Wie reinigt Ihr eure Filter und die Medien?

Welche Filteranlage ist im Einsatz?

Wie häufig reinigt ihr?

Wie lange laufen Eure UVC Lampen? 24/7 oder nur tagsüber?


Ich handhabe es wie folgt:

UVC mittlerweile aus, wird nur ab und an mal angeschaltet.
2 Kammerfilter mit UVC-Vorklärer, Matten und Bio-Bällen

alle 1-2 Wochen:

1. Pumpe ausziehen
2. 45 Grad HT Rohr aufstecken, Verlängerung in Richtung Wiese dran (1m oder so).
3. Schwämme entnehmen
4. Schwämme ausdrücken im Teichwasser (in Behälter - nicht im Teich^^) oder mit dem Gartenschlauch sauber machen
5. Schwämme wieder einsetzen.
6. Pumpe einschalten
7. Dreck der aufgewirbelt wurde, fliest durchs Rohr ab
8. 1 Minute später: Rohr abziehen
9. Fertig

alle 2-4 Wochen am Anfang bei mir - war aber nicht so klug  -mittlerweile alle 8 Wochen

1. und 2. gleich
3. Kammern mit Matten und Biobällen entnehmen 
4. Schwämme säubern wie oben beschrieben
5. Mit leichtem Rieseln aus der Schlauchpistole die Bälle abspülen (im Korb belassen) und von unten die Schlitze kurz reinigen.
6. Pumpe anwerfen und das stehende Wasser im Filter ablaufen lassen, Schlauch mit reinlegen, damit der Dreck aufgewirbelt wird und mit abfließt.
6. Schwämme auf Kammern legen
7. Schlauch aus dem Filter
8. Kammern wieder in den Filter setzen
9. Rohr abziehen.
10. Fertig

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Dann reihe ich mich kurz mit ein.

Tauch-UVC läuft nur nach Bedarf.

Ultra Sieve III alle 2-3 Tage den Schmodder vom Sieb entfernen.

Biokammer mit __ Hel-X alle 2-3 Wochen, manchmal auch noch länger. Pumpe abstellen. Biokammer einmal ordentlich durchrühren, Schmodder ablaufen lassen, Pumpe wieder an, fertig.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Hallo Ihr beiden...
Klar wünscht sich jeder einen minimalen Wartungsaufwand am Filter...

Und ebenfalls ist klar, das an der Grobschmutzabscheidung wohl das meiste zu tun ist.

Aber Eure geteilte Reinigung auf Reinigungsintervalle klingen irgendwie zu kurz...

Ich bin noch im Bau und habe mit einem größeren Filter und besserer Technik also kaum erfahrung, da muss ich ehrlich sein,
ABER wenn ich mir meinen aktuellen Notbehelf anschaue (zu kleiner Biotec5 und alle 1-2 Tage 10 minuten Skimmerabsaugung mit Strumpf), dann lässt das für mich nur wenige möglichkeiten übrig.
Ich habe nun den neuen Teich fast 3 Monate am Laufen...den Biotec5 musste ich noch nicht reinigen.... aber ich muss fair sein... das Wetter (sprich:der lausige Sommer) hat mir bis jetzt geholfen.
Wäre es dauerwarm gewesen und ganz ohne regen... dann würde ich sicher anders schreiben 

Meine Schlussfolgerung entweder Eure Filter ist zu klein oder Ihr habt zuviel Fische... bzw. vielleicht ist die Filterung nicht effektiv oder hinkt ein wenig.
Auch wenn ich nicht der Reinheitsfanatiker bin, aber >8-10 Wochen sollte ein Filter schon überstehen (mal von der Grobabscheidung abgesehen, die man öfter reinigen muss, wenn es der Erfordernis entspricht)

Aber vielleicht steh ich da allein mit der Ansicht


----------



## Doc (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Ich könnte den Filter auch 8 Wochen laufen lassen ... aber dann ist er dicht ... was heißt dicht ... nunja ... dreckig


----------



## svenna80 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Meinen Filterstrumpf (Kniestrumpf mit 70DEN) muss ich jeden Tag einmal reinigen. Wenn die Sonne richtig stark scheint, sogar 2 Mal am Tag. Die Filterintervalle lassen sich vergrößern, wenn ich eine Strumpfhose nehme mit nur 40DEN oder 20DEN.
Ungefähr alle 3 Tage reinige ich das Filtervlies, dann ist es richtig grün und lässt kaum noch Wasser durch.
Meine __ Hel-x musste ich bissher noch nicht reinigen. Sind jetzt ca. 1,5Monate in Betrieb.

Gruß Sven


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Hallo Doc ja du hast es schon Beschrieben aber so offt was sind das für Schwämme Fein Extra Fein ????? ich hab seit März nur einmal unten auf und mit der feindüse gut ausgespühlt war nur Schlamm drinn. Habe wohl das Strumpfhosen verfahren vor dem Filter und da ist es wie bei Sven  mal öfter nee neue Hose  Gruss


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Meine Filteranlage ist ja im Album zu sehen:
Filteranlage läuft von 7.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr - UVC läuft ebenfalls für diesen Zeitraum.
Von 22.00 Uhr bis 7.00 Uhr läuft eine Luftpumpe für die Bio-Abteilung.
Der Schmodder im CS wird alle 2-3 Tage entfernt - wenn es nötig ist (ansonsten halt nur Kontrolle).
Der mech. Teil (Regentonne) wurde heuer ca. 5 Wochen nach Inbetriebnahme recht oberflächlich gereinigt (ich hab ne andere Filtermatte als Feinfilter PPI 30 reingetan, sonst hätte ich den Filter nicht gereinigt).
Alle 4-5 Wochen  pumpe ich einmal die Absetzkammer im Tonnenfilter mit der eingebauten Schmutzwasserpumpe ab - bis klares Wasser kommt.
Die Bio-Abteilung (schwarzer, flacher Filterkasten)  läuft seit April ohne Reinigung und sollte auch bis Saisonende (Ende Oktober/Anfang November) nicht gereinigt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Thundergirl (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Letztenendes lasse ich in der __ Hel-X Kammer ja nur den Dreck ablaufen, der sich mit der Zeit unten absetzt. Die Bakterien bleiben auf dem Filtermaterial sitzen. Wenn der Dreck nicht regelmäßig abgelassen wird, gehen die Stoffe wieder in Lösung und der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne. Richtig reinigen würde ich erst im Herbst, aber dann auch nur 50% des Materials und dann evt. im nächsten Frühling nochmal 50%. Aber das muss ich erst ausprobieren, da der Filter so noch nicht im Winter lief.


----------



## Sternenstaub (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

@ Nori,
in deinen Teichbildern steht an deinem Überlauf eine Figur ein Gnom in einem Boot die suche ich schon lange könnzest du mir sagen wo du die gekauft hast?
LG Angelika


----------



## newbee (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Na dann will ich auch mal.

NIE

Nein alle 2Monate mit dem Kärcher kurz über das Sieb vom Trommler fertig.

Helix gar nicht.


Technik:

Trommelfilter KC60
Helix 150L
UVC die iss aber aus
2 Rohrpumpen


----------



## Frankia (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Ich betreibe meine Filteranlage mit 

 1 x Vortex mit Sifi-Patrone ( 160 µ ) mit ca. 300 l Inhalt
 1 x IBC mit __ Hel-X-Kammer, ca. 250 l und 
 im IBC einen Patronenfilter mit ca. 20 lfd. Meter Patronen.

Reinigungsintervalle:

Vortex 2 x wöchentlich (Zug-Schieber ziehen und ca. 1/3 des Wassers in den Kanal leiten) Wasser stinkt bestialisch........Dauer: 1 Min.

Dabei wird das Sieb mit dem Hochdruckreiniger, der in der Filterkammer installiert ist, kurz abgespritzt. 

Patronen: 
1  - 2 x Jährlich - nur mit Teichwasser auswaschen und wieder einsetzen.
Dauer: ca. 3/4 Std. 

Schmutzwasser am Boden des IBC durch Ziehen des Schiebers, Ablauf in den Kanal. 
ähnlich den Reinigungintervallen der Patronen: Dauer: 1 min.


----------



## guenter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Den Siebfilter reinige ich jeden 2. Tag.

Seit ich einen Patronenfilter habe, reinige ich ihn nur einmal im Jahr (im Herbst),

weil der Schmutz von den Patronen abfällt.

Als ich Matten hatte, musste ich sie alle 3-4 Wochen reinigen.

Die UVC läuft durch.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*



guenter schrieb:


> Seit ich einen Patronenfilter habe, reinige ich ihn nur einmal im Jahr (im Herbst),
> 
> weil der Schmutz von den Patronen abfällt.


Hallü Günter,
schön sowas mal zu lesen.
Gibt es eine Erklärung dafür?

liegt dasan der Dichte der Patronenschwämme, oder wie muss ich mir das "Abfallen" vorstellen?


----------



## guenter (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

Hallo Andreas,

die Patronen stehen ja senkreckt und liegen nicht wie eine Matte.
Das Wasser muss ja durch die Patronen und der Schlamm fällt
dann runter, wo soll er sonst hin, kann sich ja nicht halten.
Ein PF hat ja auch eine viel größere Fläche als Matten.
Eine Patrone hat eine Fläche von 0,2m² (4 Seiten a 10cm = 40cm)
0,40m x 0,50m(lang) = 0,2m²  x 35 Stück = 7,0 m².
Wo hast du bei bei Matten so eine große Fläche?


----------



## Nori (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie und wie oft reinigt ihr eure Filter?*

@ Günter:
Du betrachtest nur die Oberfläche - die Reinigungswirkung wird von der gesamten Filterfläche eines Mediums bestimmt - eine 2 cm dünne Matte hat mit Sicherheit eine wesentlich geringere Filterfläche als eine 8 cm dicke Matte mit den gleichen Abmessungen (ich denke ca. 1/4 der Oberfläche bei gleicher PPI-Zahl).

Wenn jemand mit Matten auskommt, wieso sollte er den Aufwand eines Patronenfilters betreiben - vor allem ist ja der Platzbedarf auch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Ich denke bis zu einer gewissen Teichgröße (mit entsprechenden Fischbesatz) ist eine normale mech. Reinigung mit Matten und einem vorgeschalteten CS o.ä. durchaus praxisnah und ausreichend.
Darüber hinaus ist mit Sicherheit ein TF oder VF die bessere Wahl.


Gruß Nori


----------

